# Dewalt 18V batteries and charger compatibility?



## renoit (May 1, 2012)

You'll have no trouble using those batteries in that charger. The charger will charge any dewalt battery up to 18 volts EXCEPT lithium- ions.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks! Just what I wanted to hear.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

it is always good to ask about new battery compatibility.
IN January I bought 2 new 14.4 LION Panasonic batteries. They were
physically the same as the originals but they would *not* charge on my Panasonic 14.4V Lithium battery charger. 

Wow, I thought I had a couple of bum batteries. Then after some phone calls I had to buy the new improved Charger. The new 14.4V Charger looked just like the old 14.4V Charger but because it had a new (_Improved Processor_?) It worked fine so I *threw out* the old charger so I would not be trying to use the wrong charger.

All fine until later when I tried to charge my original set of 14.4V Lithium batteries. They would not hold a charge very long but were still functional but weak.
But then second surprise, the new Charger would not charge the old series of Panasonic 14.4 batteries. Real bummer I had already thrown out the original charger.
All these problems were preventable on closer inspection I saw the new batteries had a yellow tag on the bottom that said:
"Applicable charger:EY0L81 ONLY"


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

PaliBob said:


> IN January I bought 2 new 14.4 LION Panasonic batteries. They were...


That's rough. Kind of crazy that they didn't make the new charger have the ability to charge the old ones.


----------

